# Blizzard 1.8 Salt Spreader



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

Used my new Blizzard 1.8 Salt Spreader today for the first time! Great units! I've used alot of different spreaders, and this one appears well made and worked excellent! Wish I would have bought one sooner!


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

My buddy runs 3 or 4 and really likes them too


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

I got the red borther of yours lol. I did have to put a spinner motor on it. But other then that its been great.


----------



## dmax07 (Oct 18, 2010)

Im thinking of getting a 1.8 spreader either red or gray, may I ask what a good price is for one?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Mine was only 4 months old (used) and i got it for 3,200. I think brand new they go for around 4500-5000. Not to sure about that.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

These are the electric ones with two seperate chain speed and spinner speed? My question is....do they keep ALL salt contained within the unit or are they open underneath and leave salt below the unit onto the truck?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

DodgeBlizzard;1268175 said:


> These are the electric ones with two seperate chain speed and spinner speed? My question is....do they keep ALL salt contained within the unit or are they open underneath and leave salt below the unit onto the truck?


They will leave salt under the unit on your truck bed.


----------



## John Murphy (Jun 17, 2010)

Mackman;1268185 said:


> They will leave salt under the unit on your truck bed.


This is no longer an issue. We made a mid-2010 revision to the sill design that resolved this issue.

John Murphy


----------



## dmax07 (Oct 18, 2010)

Any changes for 2011 models? What about all the motor issues ive read about?


----------



## John Murphy (Jun 17, 2010)

dmax07;1268675 said:


> Any changes for 2011 models? What about all the motor issues ive read about?


Yes, that was completed about a month ago now. A strut kit for the chute assembly that will help to stabilize the motor shaft.


----------



## dmax07 (Oct 18, 2010)

John, thanks for all the info


----------



## dmax07 (Oct 18, 2010)

Are the Western and Blizzard identical spreaders other than color? Do they share the same problems?


----------



## rpainetfd (Jan 9, 2009)

John,

The updates to the sill, bolt on parts that can be added, or an upgrade that cannot be done after the fact? ( I have a very model that was made in summer of 09 and absolutely love it). When will the strut kit be available to my dealer? I changed the spinner guard on mine to the new design and added the bolt on deflectors to the end of the material chute. What a difference that made to the spread pattern. Best spreader I have ever owned, by far.


----------



## rpainetfd (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh, by the way. Mine is a 1.8 yard and it is yellow (isnt there only two colors for plows and spreaders.......stainless and yellow?????)


----------



## John Murphy (Jun 17, 2010)

dmax07;1271020 said:


> Are the Western and Blizzard identical spreaders other than color? Do they share the same problems?


Yes. They are identical other than the color.


----------



## John Murphy (Jun 17, 2010)

rpainetfd;1271201 said:


> John,
> 
> The updates to the sill, bolt on parts that can be added, or an upgrade that cannot be done after the fact? ( I have a very model that was made in summer of 09 and absolutely love it). When will the strut kit be available to my dealer? I changed the spinner guard on mine to the new design and added the bolt on deflectors to the end of the material chute. What a difference that made to the spread pattern. Best spreader I have ever owned, by far.


The sill revision is not field retrofitable. The strut kits started shipping to dealers several weeks ago. They should have them in stock now. Glad to hear your unit is performing well for you. I trust it got plenty of use this past winter!


----------

